

Show HN: iOS Theme for jQuery Mobile - taitems
http://taitems.tumblr.com/post/7240874402/jquery-mobile-doesnt-deviate-far-from-the-pattern

======
Xuzz
I like the idea of an iOS theme, but I feel that with iOS, you have to either
get it perfect or not do it at all. That means fixing the font sizes in the
headers, the button layouts and styling, and everything else to exactly match
iOS. I know that most users don't know exactly how the iOS style looks down to
the pixel, but if it's significantly far from that, it looks "wrong", and that
kind of feeling can hurt people's impression of your site.

~~~
taitems
I completely agree. I think I was keen on getting this out the door in an
imperfect stage, just to see whether there was interest and if I should
continue to develop it further.

~~~
lachances
I agree, too. Keep perfecting it and it'll be a great, useful theme.

------
johnbender
taitems,

As one of the jqm team members I'd like to say thank you for putting your time
into building a theme for the framework. If you have feedback on what the
experience was like or any thoughts on how we can improve the css/markup to
make this type of thing easier we'd welcome a post to the github issues page
where we can discuss.

And I'm glad you like the rapid release cycle. The team works pretty hard :D

------
JonWood
I appreciate why people build things like this, but I think that with mobile
applications you either need to go truly native (using UIKit), or do something
that is distinctly different from the rest of the OS.

Tools like this which kind of, almost, imitate the iOS UI just end up
frustrating users when they find that things that work one way everywhere else
on their phone work differently here, despite looking like the same thing.

~~~
dan_b
Themes like this really piss off Android users too.

------
steilpass
Did you test this just on the iPhone? Or on all jQm supported devices
<http://jquerymobile.com/gbs/>?

~~~
taitems
Just on the iPhone, iPad, Mac/Win Chrome and Mac Safari. Haven't tested retina
iPhones as I assume there will be some work to do there.

------
kennywinker
Those back buttons (in the nav bar) could really some work.

------
Hisoka
I think imitating the UI controls isn't really a huge problem. It's the
inconsistent behavior, and performance that's an issue. For instance, the tab
bar controls disappear when you scroll down a page in JQuery Mobile, as I
remember. This is drastically different than how it is in native.

